# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Jetico Personal Firewall v.2.0.2.7

## SDA

Вышла новая версия персонального файерволла (брандмауэра) от компании Jetico — Jetico Personal Firewall v.2.x, позволяющего обезопасить компьютер от хакерских атак и вредоносного программного обеспечения, уже находящегося на вашем ПК (на жестком диске или в памяти).

Вторая версия JPF лишилась поддержки Windows 9x и, к большому сожалению пользователей, стала платной. Впрочем, этот брандмауэр по-прежнему остается одним из самых надежных персональных решений при минимальной требовательности к ресурсам. Компенсацией платности для пользователей второй версии должны стать:

    * работа в режиме службы (сервиса) Windows, что обеспечивает контроль и защиту на более ранней стадии старта системы;
    * улучшенный механизм редактирования правил и выдачи предупреждений с возможностью индивидуальной настройки их визуального представления;
    * расширенные настройки конфигурации, а также многие другие изменения, особенно интересные «продвинутым» пользователям и системным администраторам. 

Как и прежде, обеспечивается защита на трех уровнях:

    * на низком уровне (фильтрация сетевых пакетов по протоколам, адресам, портам и пр.);
    * по приложениям (ограничение доступа определенных приложений к заданным сетевым ресурсам);
    * по активности приложений (отслеживается запуск других приложений в скрытом окне, запись в память другого приложения и подобная подозрительная активность, могущая свидетельствовать о работе вирусов-троянов). 

В новой версии исправлены ошибки, улучшены установочная программа и деинсталлятор и т.д. Подробности об изменениях в новой версии http://www.jetico.com/jpf2.htm#change

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

